# Boot Menu (MIUI 1.10.28) ?



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

Does the multi rom option boot menu work yet?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

thread moved to general Droid X section. Currently developer section is for releases only. Thread title also renamed to denote MIUI


----------



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

No it does not.


----------

